# Breed Restrictions & Solutions



## KVR (Feb 15, 2014)

Keeping it brief...interested in opinions/experiences:

I have a Service GSD (Registered w/ state), moved into a condominium complex, realized that there is a restriction on "aggressive breeds". Went to HOA board meeting, told them that my dog is a service dog, and that the dog is registered. They told me no need to show any proof/documentation, and the next day sent me an e-mail telling me my appeal to the HOA / Management Co. has been denied, and the dog must be out in 7 days. (funny huh?).

I followed up with the gentleman who registered my dog with the state (health and human services), and he e-mailed the management co. and HOA board that the dog is registered, and he is allowed to stay by law. 

After speaking to the guys who run the management company for my building, they said "we still need to have the board vote on this matter, to see if we let you keep the dog here". 

Very interested to see what they say...if they say no, i guess DOJ/HUD/Health & Human services files inquiry. 

Anyone had similar experiences? Results? Solutions to the B.S. Aggressive Breeds rules?

P.S. Since this is my 1st post, i figured I would post up a pic of the culprit.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Wow! I have no experience with your situation. But, my first thought is this would be a violation of the ADA. I hope your HOA gets "schooled" and reconsiders their actions against you and you service dog.
Do you have lawyer?


----------



## KVR (Feb 15, 2014)

Springbrz said:


> Wow! I have no experience with your situation. But, my first thought is this would be a violation of the ADA. I hope your HOA gets "schooled" and reconsiders their actions against you and you service dog.
> Do you have lawyer?


They will get schooled...its just interesting, the management company told me the HOA doesn't want to make exception for me because it will open the door for others to try, yet when I asked about 150lb+ dogs living in the building, their response was "well, the pet policy says no large and/or aggressive breeds, it specifies your GSD as an aggressive breed, but they don't give a weight specification on large breed dogs...its so the HOA can have room to make exceptions"

Getting an attorney is not an issue, but I would rather have the DOJ (they handle ADA), HUD and my state govt. handle the legal aspects...have met a lot of people in my life, none that are excited to get into it with three govt. agencies


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Glad to hear you have contacts with the right agencies and resources. I just find it so disheartening when people show this kind of ignorant bias. I get that there will always be someone who tries to break the rules without merit. 
But you offered proof upfront that your request was legit and they still chose to go down this road. 
Sorry you have to endure this.

Nice looking GSD. Looks like my girls twin.


----------



## JoeyG (Nov 17, 2013)

Handsome boy! Sorry you ran into such ignorant people. Hope things work themselves out for you soon.


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

Good luck from a fellow NC'ian. Your dog is gorgeous!


----------

